

Microsoft unveils Windows 8 for public testing - frankacter
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/29/us-microsoft-windows8-preview-idUSTRE81S0CD20120229

======
frankacter
The Preview release can be downloaded directly from Microsoft here:

<http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/preview>

